# Info on running 8ohm and 4 ohm speakers



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

If someone could help me out here, i just picked up a Elite 401 speaker at 4 ohms. I have 2 EV SX300 tops that are 8 ohms. Can i daisy chain all these without any problems.
Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

***I am not qualified to answer this type of question***

If you wire the 2 8's in parallel you should get 4ohm resistence (8x8)/(8+8)

Here's the fuzzy part for me  if you wire that 'package' in series with the 4 you should get an 8 ohm load?
of course I have no idea if you can mix wiring like that...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

its really important to know what amp will be driving these speakers.

regardless, if you have a stereo ( left right) output on your amplifier, then it would make sense to me to have the Elite ( 4 ohms) on one side and the 2 EV ( in parallel) on the other side. This will give you 4 ohms on either side.
IF you daisy chain all three then you have 4 ohms plus 8 ohms plus 8 ohms in parallel which I'm sure is easy to work out but I dont have the time...
Once you work out the total Ohms, then you will have to decide if your amplifier can handle that load safely.

Let me say something about parallel and series connections.
First of all, its simple and easy to hook up speakers in any particular cabinet in series or parallel.
I have NEVER seen multiple amplifier outputs is a series format. They are always in parallel.
I have never seen multiple speaker output jacks on a speaker cabinet hooked up in series. They are always in parallel.
Thats what I know about this stuff...if you have a different opinion, please let me know.

Im thinking its a PA type system...but I dont know cause you didnt mention it.

G.




marcos said:


> If someone could help me out here, i just picked up a Elite 401 speaker at 4 ohms. I have 2 EV SX300 tops that are 8 ohms. Can i daisy chain all these without any problems.
> Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> its really important to know what amp will be driving these speakers.
> 
> regardless, if you have a stereo ( left right) output on your amplifier, then it would make sense to me to have the Elite ( 4 ohms) on one side and the 2 EV ( in parallel) on the other side. This will give you 4 ohms on either side.
> IF you daisy chain all three then you have 4 ohms plus 8 ohms plus 8 ohms in parallel which I'm sure is easy to work out but I dont have the time...
> ...


Thank you GT. Its a Yamaha P3200 and i connected the Elite 4 ohm to one side and the other two EV 8ohms on the other side.


----------

